
Blue Apron craters below $1 (APRN) - juokaz
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/blue-apron-stock-price-below-1-2019-3-1028002474
======
jpeg_hero
With subscription models being popular in tech industry but still relatively
novel on wall street: Blue Apron had enough subscription details to show that
their cost of customer acquisition was skyrocketing and the churn was looking
shaky.

The numbers were all there in their filings if you cared to look. Most people
looked, didn't like what they saw, but the deal got done anyways. Credit to
the investment bankers, I guess.

------
mimixco
Meal kits are cool, when they're at the grocery store. I buy them sometimes.
But having to choose in advance (or worse, having rotating menus), deal with
shipping, and commit to a subscription kills the business model.

------
GuillaumeBrdet
I wonder what position the investors prior to the IPO still have.

